#  > Telecomunicações >  > Intelbras >  >  iPoll v2 e v3

## Suporte Intelbras

Caros parceiros do Under-Linux.

Recentemente, lançamos a linha APC 5A a qual dá suporte às novas gerações do protocolo iPoll, versão 2 e 3. As linhas APC 5M e APC 5M+ terão suporte ao iPoll v1 e v2, enquanto a família WOM 5000 terá suporte às 3 versões.

Quais são as novidades do iPoll v2 e v3?

O iPoll v2 foi desenvolvido principalmente para compatibilizar as linhas de equipamentos com chipsets Ralink(APC 5M, APC 5M+ e WOM 5000) e Atheros(APC 5A), mas possui também uma melhoria na tratativa de retransmissão dos frames perdidos no enlace o que resulta em maior throughput agregado no BaseStation.

No iPoll v3 o foco foi melhorar a latência e priorizar o downlink ao invés do uplink.

1. Polling inteligente na BaseStation que prioriza o downlink (dos clientes) em relação ao uplink quando necessário e com isso baixa a latência.
2. Duas filas diferentes de priorização, mantendo apenas os clientes que mais demandam tráfego no polling e desta forma também reduzindo a latência.
3. QoS acelerado por hardware com priorização de quadros marcados como prioritários (vídeo, voz, etc.) que são transmitidos mesmo sem token.

Links para download dos firmwares.

Família WOM 5000:
http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewto...f=1036&t=58540

Linha APC 5M:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...pc_v7.02_1.zip

Linha APC 5M+
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...pc_v7.02_0.zip

Tabela de compatibilidade.





Vale lembrar que as atualizações dos seus equipamentos podem ser feitas remotamente e abaixo estão os passos recomendados.

-iPoll 1 para iPoll v2 com CPEs 100% da família WOM 5000







-iPoll 1 para iPoll v2 com CPEs da linha APC


-iPoll v1 para iPoll v3 CPEs da família WOM 5000



Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## jorgilson

Cadê o firmware para Apc 5m?

----------


## Aurio

imagina você com uma basestation com 40 clientes ter que atualizar tudo e ainda em fase de teste, caso tenha algum bug ai você informa o suporte para que eles possam corrigir, ser cobaia não dá, porque não lançam as firmwares testadas e aprovadas.

----------


## EdsonLima

Verdade , ja fiz um teste aqui com o APC 5M+ na Basestation e Wom 5000 e Wom Mimo , atualizei tudo conforme a intelbras pediu e mesmo assim nem conectou nada , ai tive que voltar para WDS , pois o IPOLL V2 nada de conectar , perdi o maior tempo , acham que a gente somos palhaços mesmo e alem do mais nunca vi um suporte demorar tanto para nos responder , penso imagina se a gente fosse fazer dessa forma com nossos clientes , totalmente nao vi falta de respeito maior do que esse suporte da intelbras muito enrolados mesmo e olha que tenho mais de 500 Wom deles , deixo aqui meu desgosto

----------


## TsouzaR

@*Suporte Intelbras*, o datasheet do APC 5A-90 fala em TDD Dinâmico. Afinal, iPoll é TDD mesmo ou TDMA? Até agora sempre achei que fosse TDMA, como AirMax e NV2, e somente vi TDD em equipamentos muito mais caros...

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> Cadê o firmware para Apc 5m?


Bom dia jorgilson.

Segue link para download do firmware da linha APC 5M:
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...pc_v7.02_1.zip

Linha APC 5M+
http://www.intelbras.com.br/sites/de...pc_v7.02_0.zip

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> imagina você com uma basestation com 40 clientes ter que atualizar tudo e ainda em fase de teste, caso tenha algum bug ai você informa o suporte para que eles possam corrigir, ser cobaia não dá, porque não lançam as firmwares testadas e aprovadas.





> Verdade , ja fiz um teste aqui com o APC 5M+ na Basestation e Wom 5000 e Wom Mimo , atualizei tudo conforme a intelbras pediu e mesmo assim nem conectou nada , ai tive que voltar para WDS , pois o IPOLL V2 nada de conectar , perdi o maior tempo , acham que a gente somos palhaços mesmo e alem do mais nunca vi um suporte demorar tanto para nos responder , penso imagina se a gente fosse fazer dessa forma com nossos clientes , totalmente nao vi falta de respeito maior do que esse suporte da intelbras muito enrolados mesmo e olha que tenho mais de 500 Wom deles , deixo aqui meu desgosto


Bom dia Aurio e EdsonLima.

Nós da Intelbras disponibilizamos firmwares BETA quando implementamos em nossos equipamentos novas funcionalidades de grande impacto, e por este motivo, precisamos da experiência de utilização dos usuários para que se necessário, sejam feitos os últimos ajustes antes da versão oficial. Destacamos que mesmo os firmwares que serão disponibilizados em caráter experimental passam pelas baterias de testes em bancada e em campo assim como as versões oficiais e cabe ao usuário decidir que quer utilizar o firmware antecipadamente em caráter experimental ou esperar até que seja disponibilizada a versão oficial. @*EdsonLima*, nos informe via mensagem privada os seus telefones para contato que a nossa equipe possa te ligar para investigar o que houve durante o procedimento das suas atualizações.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## Suporte Intelbras

> @*Suporte Intelbras*, o datasheet do APC 5A-90 fala em TDD Dinâmico. Afinal, iPoll é TDD mesmo ou TDMA? Até agora sempre achei que fosse TDMA, como AirMax e NV2, e somente vi TDD em equipamentos muito mais caros...


Bom dia TsouzaR.

A nova linha APC 5A quando com iPoll v3 utiliza ambas as técnicas, TDD dinamico e TDMA. O TDMA, do inglês _Time Division Multiple Access_, é o princípio básico para o funcionamento do iPoll desde a versão 1. Esta técnica consiste em dividir a utilização do canal de comunicação em pequenos intervalos de tempo e distribuir estes intervalos entre os clientes para que cada um transmita em seus intervalos. Diferente do TDD, do inglês _Time Division Duplex_, que divide o sentido da comunicação em um canal (Download e Upload) em função do tempo, destinando parte do tempo para o download e parte para o upload. No iPoll v3 ele é dito dinâmico pois os intervalos de tempo destinados para download e upload são diferentes, isso para priorizar o download dos usuários.

Att,
Equipe Intelbras

----------


## meyknho

Olá Boa Tarde,

O Firmware 7.0 Beta foi atualizado no dia 13/05/2017 onde foi divulgado que está corrigido a comunicação entre o IPOLL V2 e o WOM 5000, e os arquivos para downloads estão disponíveis no LINK:

http://forum.intelbras.com.br/viewto...f=1036&t=58540


Att, Aleff Meykson

----------


## TheSinger

[lang=en]Boa noite Galera!!!

Achei um projeto no github de um software em java que atualiza os produtos da intelbras em massa. em especifico, la informa que funciona nos produtos AP300, Hotspot 300, Linha WOM 5000.

Testei no meu Ap 300 e funcionou! a unicia coisa é que quando ele informa que atualizou, o rádio fica um tempo online ainda (acredito que deve estar atualizando internamente.. sei lá). *Testem em bancada e depois em algum equipamento que vocês tenham fácil acesso, só por garantia.*.  :Smile: 

Testem ai e ajudem o cara la no github, o projeto esta aberto a implementações e melhorias!


https://github.com/LordLuciferr/Project-Updater

O arquivo executável está dentro da pasta "Compiled Version"

Abraços![/lang]

----------


## TheSinger

[lang=en]E ai galera, alguém testou com WOM? só consegui testar com o AP 300 que tenho aqui[/lang]

----------


## rrvirtual

> [lang=en]Boa noite Galera!!!
> 
> Achei um projeto no github de um software em java que atualiza os produtos da intelbras em massa. em especifico, la informa que funciona nos produtos AP300, Hotspot 300, Linha WOM 5000.
> 
> Testei no meu Ap 300 e funcionou! a unicia coisa é que quando ele informa que atualizou, o rádio fica um tempo online ainda (acredito que deve estar atualizando internamente.. sei lá). *Testem em bancada e depois em algum equipamento que vocês tenham fácil acesso, só por garantia.*. 
> 
> Testem ai e ajudem o cara la no github, o projeto esta aberto a implementações e melhorias!
> 
> 
> ...


Interessante! Ja testou? Abre um tópico pra galera discutir!

----------

